# Pulled Lower Back muscle



## ThaiBoxerVicky (May 12, 2008)

Well a week and half ago I had pulled my lower back muscle it seemed I have over streched when taking a right hook when twisting.
I went for a massage and that was good and it felt better the next day but today its giving me a bit ache and pain
Does anyone know why one minute its ok and then the next its not? I just want it to get better so I can train, also does anyone know how I can fast up the healing process.
Also I get a stinging sensation when touched.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2008)

I am not a doctor and you should really see one and not take advice from strangers on a web page but it has been my expereince that with an injured back the only thing that can be done quickly is make it worse.

With back muscles the best is rest take a break and let them heal.


----------



## ThaiBoxerVicky (May 12, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am not a doctor and you should really see one and not take advice from strangers on a web page but it has been my expereince that with an injured back the only thing that can be done quickly is make it worse.
> 
> With back muscles the best is rest take a break and let them heal.


 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2008)

All I will say is if it is giving you pain then a doctor is in order, when it comes to back pain only thos equalify should try and give advice. I hope you get to feeling better soon. :asian:


----------



## ThaiBoxerVicky (May 12, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> All I will say is if it is giving you pain then a doctor is in order, when it comes to back pain only thos equalify should try and give advice. I hope you get to feeling better soon. :asian:


 
I have actually been to the docs they just hmmmed and went it should heal it self, I went to get it massage and they said you have definatley pulled it or torn it... so I'll just have to be patient with my self lol


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2008)

ThaiBoxerVicky said:


> I have actually been to the docs they just hmmmed and went it should heal it self, I went to get it massage and they said you have definatley pulled it or torn it... so I'll just have to be patient with my self lol


 
Sounds like the doctor was not at all to good, sorry for that how about a chiropractor instead!!


----------



## MJS (May 12, 2008)

ThaiBoxerVicky said:


> Well a week and half ago I had pulled my lower back muscle it seemed I have over streched when taking a right hook when twisting.
> I went for a massage and that was good and it felt better the next day but today its giving me a bit ache and pain
> Does anyone know why one minute its ok and then the next its not? I just want it to get better so I can train, also does anyone know how I can fast up the healing process.
> Also I get a stinging sensation when touched.


 
I 2nd the advice you got from XS.  Chances are it felt better because of the massage and the muscles were loose, not tight.  I'd have a doc. look at it.  The back is one of those things that the slightest injury will make you feel miserable.

Mike


----------



## jks9199 (May 12, 2008)

Backs are tricky things...  Injured backs are even worse.

There's no substitute for professional guidance, but the truth is that there is often little that an MD or chiropractor can do for the sort of injury you're describing.  You might look into some yoga stretches; some of them can help loosen it up.  Another stretch you can do is this:
Lie on your back; bend both knees up, resting your feet on the ground, till the knees form a 90 degree bend or so.  Pull one knee in, hold it for about a 10 count, then put it down.  Repeat on the other leg, then do both.

Another important thing about backs is that they're very sensitive to imbalance.  If  your hamstrings are tight, you'll have back pain.  If your quads are too strong, or your abs aren't strong enough... you'll likely have back bain.  And so on...  So, make sure you're training is balanced!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 13, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Backs are tricky things... Injured backs are even worse.
> 
> There's no substitute for professional guidance, but the truth is that there is often little that an MD or chiropractor can do *for the sort of injury you're describing*. You might look into some yoga stretches; some of them can help loosen it up. Another stretch you can do is this:
> Lie on your back; bend both knees up, resting your feet on the ground, till the knees form a 90 degree bend or so. Pull one knee in, hold it for about a 10 count, then put it down. Repeat on the other leg, then do both.
> ...


 

I'll second that AS a chiropractor. In the acute and sub-acute stages, the best steps are to control inflammation, and use gentle range of motion exercises to prevent chronicity. Cross fiber linkages of myofascial scar tissue will form during the healing process...something similar to a scab, but in the injured muscle itself, instead of on the skin. Not much to be done about this: It just takes time for the body to activate the healing responses, and do what it does to get better.

Old joke: If you don't go to the doctor for a cold, it'll last about 2 weeks. If you do go to the doctor for a diagnosis and some meds, it'll last about 14 days. Same with the time it takes for injured muscles to heal: Immediately after the injury, no such thing as a quick fix. Let it rest, but for not more than 2-3 days. Then start mild, gentle, mellow stretching and moving. After a couple weeks, I would get to a deep-tissue body-worker (Active Release, Rolfing, etc.) to have the remnants of the musclular scar broken up (imagine a really deep, really hard massage that hurts instead of puts you to sleep...that's what it takes to restore natural motion to the muscles).

Being a chiro, I would also recommend a short course of care...about 3 to 5 adjustments, 2 times the forst week, then once a week for the next 2-3 weeks. Help make sure the myofribrosis and collagen deposition hasn't affected normal ranges of motion in associated functional spinal units (joints in the back that work togehter to let you move properly in certain directions).

Good, luck, and keep us posted.

Dave


----------



## Drac (May 13, 2008)

ThaiBoxerVicky said:


> Well a week and half ago I had pulled my lower back muscle it seemed I have over streched when taking a right hook when twisting.
> I went for a massage and that was good and it felt better the next day but today its giving me a bit ache and pain
> Does anyone know why one minute its ok and then the next its not? I just want it to get better so I can train, also does anyone know how I can fast up the healing process.
> Also I get a stinging sensation when touched.


 
Acupuncture *ALWAYS *helps me...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2008)

Drac said:


> Acupuncture *ALWAYS *helps me...


 
Now you really would have thought I would have mentioned that&#8230; just don't tell my wife I didn't :uhyeah:


----------



## ThaiBoxerVicky (May 14, 2008)

well the other half has been rubbing it for me and it turns out its alot better but there is some bruising now, does anyone know why this is, or is just a sign of healing?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 14, 2008)

ThaiBoxerVicky said:


> well the other half has been rubbing it for me and it turns out its alot better but there is some bruising now, does anyone know why this is, or is just a sign of healing?


 
It's a sign that you might want to run that one past your doctor and see what he/she says.


----------



## jks9199 (May 14, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> It's a sign that you might want to run that one past your doctor and see what he/she says.


Ditto.

If you're just now showing a bruise... that's a clue there may well be something seriously wrong.  

And if you're better half has been massaging it hard enough to bruise... Well, that's a different problem entirely!


----------

